

Celery 3.0 has been released - KenCochrane
http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/whatsnew-3.0.html

======
Herbert2
Just wanted to say thanks to Ask for Celery. Absolutely fantastic for
distributed systems.

------
rwhitman
I like the Autechre album based version naming convention

------
bryanh
Celery is one of those rare libraries where improvements to itself are
improvements to my sanity and well being.

That said, I did run into an issue with periodic tasks (our bread and butter
at Zapier). Detailed here: <https://github.com/celery/celery/issues/844>

Thanks a bunch Ask.

------
simonpantzare
I find this[1] example in Getting Started/Next Steps to be backwards:

    
    
        # incomplete partial:  add(?, 2)
        >>> s2 = add.s(2)
        # resolves the partial: add(8, 2)
        >>> res = s2.delay(8)
        >>> res.get()
        10
    

Shouldn't it behave like functools.partial[2]?

    
    
        >>> import functools
        >>> abc = lambda a, b, c: (a, b, c)
        >>> bc = functools.partial(abc, "a")
        >>> bc("b", "c")
        ('a', 'b', 'c')
    

1\. [http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/getting-
started/next...](http://docs.celeryproject.org/en/latest/getting-started/next-
steps.html#and-there-s-that-calling-api-again)

2\.
[http://docs.python.org/library/functools.html#functools.part...](http://docs.python.org/library/functools.html#functools.partial)

~~~
asksol
Very good question!

The reason is that I found that it better matches what you use them for in
Celery, since they are used e.g. to forward results from the previous tasks to
a callback. Often you have a signatures like: def blur_image(image, amount=1),
where the partial is used like render_image.s(file) | blur_image.s()

functools.partial is usually used the other way; it's most common to create
functools.partials where the first argument is satisfied.

------
JimmyL
Celery has it's quirks now and then (for reasons I can't nail down or reliably
reproduce, enabling CELERYD_FORCE_EXECV breaks a lot of things), but I
consider Ask and the rest of the #celery gang to be models for how to have a
welcoming community around an open-source project.

Looking forwards to experimenting with the non-multiprocessing worker -
something in my current setup regularly leaks memory, and for the above-
mentioned reason I can't automatically recycle worker processes to clean it
up.

------
hymloth
It seems that the Eventlet pool does not work with the celery umbrella
command. With celeryd it works ok. Is that true or do I have misconfigured
something?

~~~
asksol
could be a bug, could you please open an issue at
<http://github.com/celery/celery/issues>?

------
reinhardt
> Over 600 commits, 30k additions/36k deletions.

The large number of deletions is a pretty good sign of the project's health.
Congrats!

------
level09
Brilliant, I have started to use celery a few months ago, now we a use it to
back our video transcoding and automation platform, our search engine, and our
mobile app backend.

Excellent job celery team !

------
rjurney
Does Celery still create a new queue for every worker on rabbitmq? This
bizarre behavior makes it hard to use Celery with amqp :(

~~~
asksol
one queue for every worker instance, yes! this is for broadcasting remote
control commands, but I don't see how this poses a problem?

If you mean the one queue for every task behavior of the amqp result backend
then that is also a yes. Usually with replies in amqp you create one queue for
every client, but Celery is often used in a web context where the process that
initiated the task may not be the same process that collects the reply, so
this is why it uses one queue for every task (it's also documented).

There's an experimental result backend for RPC-style replies, that uses
transient messages and one queue per client:
<http://github.com/celery/celery/tree/kombuRPC>

~~~
rjurney
That is a problem for me, because I want all events of one type running
through one AMQP queue to monitor throughput, etc.

~~~
asksol
Several ways to accomplish that, but I would recommend using kombu in
combination with celery to have the task manually send messages.

You could set the exchange type of the results exchange to be topic too, that
way you would both have result queues and you could additionally bind a queue
to the results exchange to get a copy of all the messages sent there. But if
you don't need to listen for individual results then I'd rather just send
messages manually. You have both connection and producer pools in Celery, so
it's rather convenient to combine kombu with celery.

------
rox
Finally I could use officially supported 'Canvas' to design workflows, before
that I had to use the celery-tasktree package.

------
gonvaled
Can somebody compare celery to beanstalk?

~~~
asksol
Celery supports beanstalk among many other backends (RabbitMQ, Redis, MongoDB,
..., etc)

So you can use Celery as a driver for beanstalk in Python.

~~~
gonvaled
But it seems to me that Beanstalk and Celery accomplish the same thing. Am I
mistaken?

------
misiti3780
im using redis instead of rabbitmq - have had zero problems so far. great
work, this project is awesome

~~~
conesus
Are you using redis with slaves? When I do that, celery throws errors when
trying to add tasks to my redis queue.

~~~
asksol
what's the error and traceback? (paste at pastie.org or similar)

~~~
asksol
About your error, seems strange that a simple info command gives that error,
maybe you're running an outdated version of redis-py/redis-server?

~~~
conesus
Latest redis (2.4.15) and using redis-py 2.4.10. Just checked the CHANGELOG
for redis-py, which is now at 2.4.13, and voila:

    
    
        * 2.4.11
            * Made the INFO command more tolerant of Redis changes formatting. Fix for #217.
    

Doh! Off by a single patch release. Thanks for the help.

See, folks? Celery is amazing in multiple ways.

------
srj55
looks like redis is getting improved support in this release. Anyone using
redis instead of rabbitmq?

~~~
ergo14
I do for Errormator task queue, since 2.5, no issues at all.

------
topbanana
Is it compatible with Hummus 2.0?

~~~
stevvooe
Only peanut butter 1.0, and there may be legacy support for ranch3, but you'll
have to check the docs.

------
fatiherikli
chain is amazing.

